# Copious CM and Charting



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm wondering if someone can help me understand something I've been wondering about for a long time. I have always had copious CM throughout my cycle. It starts within a day or two of AF ending and continues until AF begins again. It changes consistency, from wet to egg white to sticky, and there is more of it around O, but I seriously never have "dry" days. There always seems to be something present at my cervix when I check it. I have clear patterns leading up to O and after O, and I remember learning that sticky mucous can be equated to a "dry" day.

Am I possibly misunderstanding how to check for mucus--am I only supposed to check externally and ignore what I feel internally?

BTW, I don't yet have a copy of TCYM, so I can't check there, but the books I have read have been fairly unsatisfying.

Also, apparently my mom had the same issues when she was menstruating (she's gone through menopause now).

The whole thing can be quite frustrating, because I'd like to use NFP, but I start showing fertile signs as soon as AF ends and by the time I know I'm "safe" after O I only have about 7 or 8 days before I get AF again (I have a 11-12 day LP and use the rule of waiting until the evening of the 4th dry with a closed cervix before resuming BD). Anyone else have this (or similar) issues? Any suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

I, too, have TONS of CF. I do have dry/sticky days, but then I have at least two weeks of the Egg White CF before I finally O. It is so very frustrating!

I know you said that your mom had the same issues, but is it possible that there is something else going on? Are your cycles still very regular? Mine are 50 - 60 days long, so combined with all that crazy CF, I had myself checked for PCOS and hypothyroid. Nada. Apparently, I'm fine. Which can make it even more frustrating. So I just started taking Maca, in hopes that I can normalize whatever hormones are out of whack.

Good luck! And let me know if you find anything more conclusive than my commiseration.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

A B complex is helpful for regulating cervical mucus. I also have had this problem and this helped resolve it such that I could determine what was going on down there.

I read it in the book from my NFP class - both the big book on sympto thermal and the little pink book (cannot remember author - Kipling?).

Best,

Liz


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

How much B complex would you have to take? I think the pink book is the Fertility Cycles and Nutrition by Marilyn Shannon?


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

My cycles are fairly regular, although they tend to be short. They used to be about 25 days, but have lengthened by a few days. Once in a while I even get a standard 28 day cycle. But from what I've read, fluctuations by a few days with an average cycle of 3.5 weeks is considered "regular" by the medical profession. So I haven't been tested for anything. Although I was thinking about getting tested for thyroid, since I tend to have a low oral basal temp and cold hands and feet.

I've never heard the B complex thing, but I did just start taking the New Chapter B complex a couple months ago--maybe that will help. I'm taking the recommended dosage, and I'd also like to know how much is needed to regulate this issue.

Thanks for the ideas. Any more would be welcome, too.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I personally check only externally because my pattern is clearer that way and I don't get confused with regular vaginal lubrication.

That said, it's very possible that you don't have really "dry" days; and that can be perfectly healthy and normal. TCOYF talks about your Basic Infertility Pattern (BIP) which is basically a redefinition of what "dry" is for you. Many women have at least sticky CM all the time, and there's nothing wrong with that at all! I was the same way before DD was born, and there are slightly revised rules you can use to safely avoid pregnancy even if you have fertile-looking CM as your BIP.


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mosaic. I really ought to get myself a copy of TCoYF. I don't think I'll be skipping the internal checks, because my cervical patterns are very clear and helpful. but I might start using external checks for the CM as well, to try to get a handle on what is CM and what is lubrication inside.









TY again!


----------

